# Have our odds improved now that we have achieved ET?



## moodymare (May 6, 2009)

Hi:  You helped with a question a few days ago on whether my 5 eggs out of 8 follicles was a poor response. You suggested "modest" rather than poor which made me feel better.    We've been lucky enough to have 4 fertilised eggs out of the 5 and had 2 embryos transfered today.  

The clinic we are attending gives about 29% success for cycles started for women my age. Can I assume that, having passed some hurdles along the way, our odds are now be better than 29% to some degree?

Many thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

moodymare said:


> Hi: You helped with a question a few days ago on whether my 5 eggs out of 8 follicles was a poor response. You suggested "modest" rather than poor which made me feel better.  We've been lucky enough to have 4 fertilised eggs out of the 5 and had 2 embryos transfered today.
> 
> The clinic we are attending gives about 29% success for cycles started for women my age. Can I assume that, having passed some hurdles along the way, our odds are now be better than 29% to some degree?
> 
> Many thanks


Hello again,

Well done 4 out of 5! I wondered how you had got on.

RE the stats - if the 29% is per cycle started then remember some women will unfortunately not have got to egg collection or not got to embryo transfer so your overall chance would be slightly higher but the 29% may apply only if embryos are going back.

Try not to focus on the stats, well done so far and good luck!


----------



## moodymare (May 6, 2009)

I know I just need to be patient now. 
Thanks for the response and the good wishes.


----------

